# rear storage boxes



## Ranger68 (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Can anyone give me advice on the best place to buy a plastic rear storage box?
I know Fiamma do them but they are really expensive :roll: 
Does anyone know any other cheaper makes out there or any where that makes them?
I have a bike rack so it would go on that.
Thanks,
John.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

If you don't mind black, check out some of the commercial vehicle factors as some will sell side boxes for trucks.
Not as big as a large Fiamma, but quite useful for wet stuff such as wedges and cables and a lot more.
A lot cheaper!


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*Back box*

Hi Ranger 68. We bought a Fiamma Back box, second hand from an advert in MMM, still using it after three years, and cost roughly half price of new,,,,, jack & patty cornwall


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Back box*



shedbrewer said:


> Hi Ranger 68. We bought a Fiamma Back box, second hand from an advert in MMM, still using it after three years, and cost roughly half price of new,,,,, jack & patty cornwall


I think there was one on here a little while ago, just checked and not there now, but I am sure that if you keep looking a used Fiamma will appear.


----------



## Ranger68 (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Grath! 
I will look down that avenue for those storage boxes.
Thanks again,
John.


----------



## Ranger68 (Dec 25, 2010)

*back box*

Thanks for the reply shedbrewer.
I will keep an eye on ebay too.
Thanks,
John.


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

*Rear storage box*

We bought rear plastic storage from www.solentplastics.co.uk and am delighted with the box. It sits strapped to the bike rack and is lockable and waterproof.

The model no. we found best was CABV600BP cost £78.


----------



## Ranger68 (Dec 25, 2010)

thanks for the reply dustyr thats just what i'm after. 

Great! I will get in contact with them. Thanks very much again.

John.


----------



## Jefffromtarn (Jan 6, 2008)

hello ranger68
Couple of years ago went to B+Q bought a large box
dropped down the bike rack and placed the box on 
top took off the lid (4 clips ) drilled the 4 corners
thru said bike rack and bolted it on (dont forget the
washers) filled the box with camp kitchen and many
other bits and bobs up to 100kilos 
I then put a cargo strap all around + tightend 
I rode very nicely to spain and back
The box was blue with a red lid put on a couple of 
red triangles (small ones) all for about £30
happy travels 
jefffromtarn


----------



## towbartone (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorted, Got mine from solent plastics, does the job as good as the Fiamma one and about a third of the price, had several people ask me where I got it from, do you reckon solent should pay me a fee? :wink:


----------



## snowbum (Feb 13, 2013)

*Fixing the Solent Plastics box to MH*

I'm in the market for a rear storage box for my MH and have read all the comments here. I'm considering the Solent Plastics box for attaching the rear of the MH ( currently has a bike rack attached), can anyone give me an idea how this will attach?

I'm keen on the idea of the value for money these boxes offer.

Thank you kindly.... :wink:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Theres usualy some on ebay. I bought mine a couple of years ago for £90

You have to make sure you dont load them up too heavy though - just light stuff like shoes spare elec cables etc. 

otherwise goos way of doing it. A good clean up and they are usually like new.

Phill


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Check the weight limit on your bike carrier. We followed a disaster on the A1 last year.
Dave p


----------



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

*Rear Storage Box*

Our box from Solent Plastics sits perfectly on the bike rack secured with a couple of ratchet luggage straps and a long security cable with padlock.

We only put lightweight stuff in there.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

young lad down the rd bought an old vw camper to tour with last year he bought a very large canvas zipped bag specifically made to fit on his cycle rack looked a great job.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

The other thing to consider is a bag rather then a box. Fiamma do one which can use with or without a frame and it attaches to the bike rack. We use it to carry the levellers and the chairs. Can be easily taken off and folded away.


----------



## snowbum (Feb 13, 2013)

*Thank you for all the comments*

Thanks for comments. I think we are going to go for the Solent Plastics box to fit on cycle rack and use it for our dirty kit such as snow chains, shovel and outside type supplies without overloading it. I appreciate the information on how to fit the box as I was a bit confused about this.

I had thought about the bag/soft boxes but unsure about the security of them and we will be away for a year in the MH and wild camping part of the time along with being on snowy grit covered roads in the Alps.

Igglepiggle, thanks for the personal message, I can't respond as I'm not subscribed to do so. We are in the highlands of Scotland so probably a bit far away for the box, but appreciate the thought.

Thanks all....Kelley


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

We got 2 storage boxes with hinged lids from Homebase ,Drilled the bottoms and bolted them to the bike rack. worked very well for many years


----------



## snowbum (Feb 13, 2013)

Damar1, will have a look at local Homebase and B&Q to see if they have something suitable. Many Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi
when I fitted a wheelchair platform on my bike rack, I removed the
the bike rails , positioned the platform then drilled up through existing rail holes and through the platform.
This should work for your box.


----------

